
Ask HN: Educational resources for a developer who recently started a firm? - jessehorne
What educational resources would you suggest to a developer who started their first web design&#x2F;development firm yesterday?<p>Bonus Question: If you have experience starting a web development business while being unqualified and under-funded, what would you say to this developer if you were their bestfriend?
======
mtmail
Basic accounting and taxes. You probably will have an accountant but it good
to understand when tax payments will happen, how to lower profit (to pay less
taxes), what's deductible. Already prepare for the situation when customers
will be late on invoices, e.g. ask for half up-front payments or other
arrangements.

